# Lavender/Vanilla EO



## Stepherz (Mar 25, 2009)

I recently posted a question about how much EO to put into my batch of soap and I had several folks answer for me-- thanks! One person mentioned that vanilla discolors. Yikes! I didn't know that but the EO smells so yummy that I can't just not use it. I had bought some liquid soap colarant on eBay in purple. If I use this colorant with the soap which will be miscolored from the vanilla-- will I end up with some funky ugly looking soap when it cures? The oils were pretty expensive, so I'm not really excited about coming out with an ugly bar-- I'll experiment with colors when I'm working with cheaper oils.

Hmmm, sounds like I'm talking myself out of using that EO. I also forgot what my question was exactly... How about this-- does the vanilla discolor terribly? That's a great place to start...

Thanks, y'all!
Steph






[/img]


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 25, 2009)

I use a Lavendar EO and a vanilla FO.  I use .4 oz Lavendar / .2 oz Vanilla per lb.  I've only just used it in *whipped soap*, it only tints that soap slightly.  I don't know about that equation in regular cp.

I have used vanilla FO's in CP at .4 oz mixed w/another FO at .2 per llb, I got a very dark bar like the color of brownies or chocolate cake.  

It's just something that I've grown to accept It's not an ugly soap, just brown.  I probably wouldn't try to color it with anything else.  So in answer to your question, does it discolor terribly: yup pretty much.  

Hope that helps


----------

